# Shark Attack! An Incredible Story



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2009)

> *Shark! How One Surfer Survived an Attack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Begs discussion about the intelligence of certain animals and the reasons why they do the things they do for humans.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

I have been in the water with the Sharks when I am out surfing. They don't usually bother people. But remember you are in their territory just like with a Lion you enter the circle of life were one eats the other.

Jacques Cousteau told me"Don't be affraid of them but also don't tease them" 

I often dream about Surfing and Sharks.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 27, 2009)

This has actually happened quite a bit throughout history.

Dolphins rescuing humans.


----------

